# Malpractice / Liability Insurance



## ffemt8978 (Jun 2, 2004)

I was reading the thread about stopping to render aid if you're not on duty.  The part about the Good Samaritan Law got me wondering how many of you carry EMT Malpractice Insurance?

I carry some, and it costs me about $100 a year for $1,000,000 coverage.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 2, 2004)

Who do you go through to get that insurance? (Read:Who is your carrier?)

Chimp


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 2, 2004)

Mine is through Healtcare Providers Service Organization


----------



## MMiz (Jun 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Jun 2 2004, 10:26 AM
> * Mine is through Healtcare Providers Service Organization *


 That's who I went through too, and I feel it's definitely worth it.

While my company will provide certain coverage, I think it would be a bad choice not to have insurance.  While most of the EMTs I talk to don't have it, all say they think it's a great idea and plan on getting it.  

Hopefully I'll never have to use it, but I said that about my car insurance too, and I'm glad I have that


----------



## Alpha752 (Jun 2, 2004)

My school required that we have coverage (through the school) for our clinical time.  I am considering getting my own now that I am out.  Thanks for the link, im going to look into them.  Definitly not a bad idea.

Russ


----------



## emt4life (Aug 26, 2006)

*Liability Insurance*

What are people's opinion on emts and medics carrying their own personal professional liability insurance?  Most people are covered under their services liability insurance, but what about taking out their own policy.  If you do, what company do you have?  I think in this world of sue happy people that it is probably a good idea, but I was curious on what other people thought.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 26, 2006)

Once I became an IV Tech, I started carrying liability insurance because I was doing invasive procedures.  My policy is through http://www.hpso.org and costs me $100 per year as an intermediate.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 26, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> Once I became an IV Tech, I started carrying liability insurance because I was doing invasive procedures.  My policy is through http://www.hpso.org and costs me $100 per year as an intermediate.


I have the same insurance through the sams provider at the same cost.  Personally I can't afford not to have it.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 26, 2006)

WOW...I hadn't given much thought to it.  I am thinking I will have to invest in something like this.

Good Question.


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 26, 2006)

It'd be $70 per year for me. Not bad, actually.

Another benefit: "You will be reimbursed for expenses you incur in rendering first aid to others- up to $2,500 aggregate."


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 26, 2006)

If you think your service is going to cover you .. you are a fool.. especially, if you did something wrong. Don't think attorneys will not go for EMT's because of low pay .. etc.. guess wrong. Money is money even if it just $300 .. etc..

Your work may cover your insurance somewhat, what about attorneys fee?.. If you will use your company attorney they only have one thing.. to clear the company.. and that may be you taking the fall, you are asking for trouble as well, the will even tell .. "it is better, to get your own".. now, you are attorney poor... even if you win, you might have a $10-20, 000 attorney and legal fee.... can you afford that? 

It is cheaper, to pay the $100 or so dollars a year...

R/r 911


----------



## MMiz (Aug 27, 2006)

R/r is absolutely correct.  At the end of the day, your service is looking to cover their butt.  If that happens to include defending you, great, if not, you're in a tough place.

For $100 a year through HPSO I get:

- $1,000,000 *per claim professional liability coverage*

- *Defense Attorney Provided *- Win or Lose!

- *Deposition Representation*

- *Defendant Expense Benefit*

- *License Protection* - They pay $10,000 per proceeding!

- *Worldwide Coverage*

- *Assault Coverage *- $10,000 of medical expenses per incident

- *Personal Liability coverage *- Protects you, up to $1,000,000 aggregate for liability damages for covered claims resulting from *incidents at your residence, unrelated to your work*

- *Personal Injury coverage - *Protects you, up to the applicable limits of liability, against covered claims arising from charges of privacy violation, slander, libel, assault and battery, and other alleged personal injuries committed in the conduct of your professional services.

- *First Aid Expense* - They pay for the supplies if I render first aid to someone 

-* Medical Payments - *Pays up to $100,000 aggregate, up to $2,000 per person for reimbursement of medical expenses to others i*njured at your residence or business premises.

Damage to Property of Others - *Pays up to $10,000 aggregate, up to $500 per incident for damage caused accidentally by you to the property of others at your residence or workplace.

*For $100 a year, I would seriously question why anyone would not have this plan.  HPSO is known in the healthcare industry as the insurer of healthcare professionals.  They have teamed up with the NAEMT, and you can even fill out the entire form and pay your fees online.  

*For me $100 is working about two shifts in EMS.  But this plan not only covers my butt as an EMT, but also outside of work.  A policy like this is just a good thing to have.  It's like medical insurance.  You may never have to use it, but when you do, you can't afford not to have it.

I will also say that HPSO is very responsive and helpful with any questions or concerns I've had.


----------



## Guardian (Aug 27, 2006)

I have HPSO also.  If you have a personality like mine, you better damn well have insurance.  Remember though, you still might need your own lawyer.  HPSO lawyers look out for HPSO first and foremost because that's where there money comes from.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 27, 2006)

Guardian said:


> If you have a personality like mine, you better damn well have insurance.



Now that's damn funny!!!


----------



## Jon (Aug 29, 2006)

I carry an HPSO policy. I agree... it is well worth the money for the peace of mind.

In PA, it was $145 for Basics.


----------



## FF894 (Aug 29, 2006)

I once told by a lawyer not to get the insurance because the more you have the more they go after :excl:   I dont know though.  Something that has always been in the back of my head.  I know that by working for the town on the fire department I do have coverage.  The problem is these days lawyers know how to get around the loop holes and still get ya.  I don't know what to do :unsure: :unsure: :unsure: :unsure:


----------



## Guardian (Aug 29, 2006)

FF894 said:


> I once told by a lawyer not to get the insurance because the more you have the more they go after :excl:   I dont know though.  Something that has always been in the back of my head.  I know that by working for the town on the fire department I do have coverage.  The problem is these days lawyers know how to get around the loop holes and still get ya.  I don't know what to do :unsure: :unsure: :unsure: :unsure:




Lawyers are scum.


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 29, 2006)

Guardian said:


> Lawyers are scum.



Many are, yup. TOO many are. But it's standard operating procedure for them to name everyone remotely related in the lawsuit, otherwise a party they forgot could come back and say "hey, I never got my day in court" and next thing you know, the whole process is starting over again.

It sucks. It really does. Lawsuits absolutely suck. :|


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 30, 2006)

FF894 said:


> I once told by a lawyer not to get the insurance because the more you have the more they go after



ALWAYS consider the source of your information...

In keeping with the previously stated fundamental law of the relationship between lawyers and pond algae, look at it this way.  A lawyer tells you not to get insurance because that's more for them to go after.  If you don't have insurance, they're going to take everything.  If you do have insurance, that means you have insurance company lawyers on your side.  Something an attorney doesn't want to face is a bunch of insurance lawyers looking to protect their money.


----------



## mreid99 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Question*

Has anyone here been actually sued for doing their job? As a former LEO/Firefighter. I have been. Luckily nothing ever came of the suits and those were over 10 years ago and at the time I had nothing to personally loose. Now I am just entering a EMT program here in Central Florida and today one of the class instructors happen to mention extra coverage to prevent lawyer from going after your personal assets. Something I had not considered.

Thanks in advance for your insight....

Mark
Rookie Again..............


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 6, 2007)

*Insurance*

What is the name of the company that provides insurance that covers you in case you do something wrong?  It's been mentioned multiple times but I can't seem to find it now.

Thanks,

Chimp


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 7, 2007)

Is this the company you're thinking of?

HPSO - Professional Liability Insurance


----------



## MMiz (Aug 7, 2007)

I just renewed mine, along with getting some liability insurance for teachers.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 7, 2007)

I have HPSO as well, ironically my paramedic is much higher than the RN. 

R/r 911


----------



## firecoins (Aug 7, 2007)

from the insurance website:

https://www.hpso.com/case/cases_prof_index.php3?id=123&prof=EMT/Paramedic


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 8, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> I have HPSO as well, ironically my paramedic is much higher than the RN.
> 
> R/r 911



Do you think that has to do with the emergent nature of paramedicine vs. the overall risk of RN as a whole? I've heard repeatedly in our state there is very little case law to support a law suit against an emergency worker so most of the cases are either resolved out of court or dropped.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 8, 2007)

I believe one would be surprised on how many law suits there are against EMT's and EMS, it is very high. Yes, many are settled out before trial occurs, hence one of the best reasons to obtain insurance. 

One could become very attorney poor just from one incidence, even if they are in the right. 

If they do settle out...they still may personally sue against the EMT'S themselves. 

R/r 911


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 16, 2007)

*HPSO Professional Liability Insurance - How good is the company?*

I know some of you have your own liability insurance policy through HPSO. I'm thinking of buying a policy for myself. I'd like to know what you think of the company and their quality of service, speed of response to questions or claims. I'd also like to know, if you've ever had to file a claim with them, how it was handled; what was it for, and was it paid? Do you feel that they lived up to how they represent themselves?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 16, 2007)

I've had them for four years now and have never had to file a claim with them, so I can't really answer your questions.

They have been very responsive to any questions I have asked them through their website, though.


----------



## disassociative (Oct 16, 2007)

I was required to carry HPSO for both EMT-IV and Paramedic school as well as the current RN program I am in now. I am unsure as to the quality of the coverage(in real life situations) as I haven't had to file a claim. The insurance seems pretty good though.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 16, 2007)

Like others, I too have HPSO malpractice insurance. Fortunately, I have not (nor, do I want too have find out ) use their services. 

I do realize that there are few insurances that cover EMT's, as well having mixed liability such as the RN and Paramedic. They are recognized as one of the leading medical malpractice insurance carriers. 


R/r 911


----------



## ErinCooley (Mar 17, 2008)

*Do you carry liability insurance?*

And who do you carry it thru?  

My coverage ends Friday and well, I didnt think about it until today.  I've got to find a good company this week!!!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes, I carry it as a RN/Paramedic, I have found HPSO a reasonable carrier with a good reputation. 
http://www.hpso.com/professional-liability-insurance/professions-covered.jsp

R/r 911


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 17, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Yes, I carry it as a RN/Paramedic, I have found HPSO a reasonable carrier with a good reputation.
> http://www.hpso.com/professional-liability-insurance/professions-covered.jsp
> 
> R/r 911



Same here, but as an EMT.


----------



## KEVD18 (Mar 17, 2008)

ditto ffemt, and maybe someday, ditto R/r


----------



## MMiz (Mar 18, 2008)

You can do it online through HPSO.  It's worth the relatively small investment!


----------



## ErinCooley (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks yall!  That is actually the company I found thru GAEMT.org as well.  Its $29.00 a year for their basic policy.  I signed up for that and need to spend a little extra time looking at the expanded coverages and stuff.  Thanks for the links.. I would have been panicky had I been without coverage!!!


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (Mar 19, 2008)

I have never heard of this... Please educate me about this. I would imagine this would be if you were to do something wrong and it would protect you if sued?
Never knew of such a thing but I think I'm going to sign up.


----------



## ErinCooley (Mar 19, 2008)

yes, its liability (or malpractice basically) it covers you if sued, it also provides some defense money and accident insurance.


----------



## Jon (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm covered by HPSO, too... I figure that if I am accused of doing something wrong, my service will hire lawyers to protect themselves... and I might or might not be protected. This was more important to me when I was working priviate transport.. but I don't see a reason not to pay it.


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (Mar 19, 2008)

ErinCooley said:


> yes, its liability (or malpractice basically) it covers you if sued, it also provides some defense money and accident insurance.



Sounds like a good investment and a rather cheap one too for the protection.


----------



## Arkymedic (Apr 2, 2008)

*Malpractice Insurance*

Does anyone here carry personal malpractice insurance on themselves? What does it cost you a year? Have you ever had to use it? How much does it cover? What does it cover? Thanks


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 2, 2008)

You may want to do a search for "HPSO", as this has been discussed a couple of other times.

Here is a link to the most recent thread.

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=6942


----------



## ErinCooley (Apr 2, 2008)

I just bought HPSO.. it was $29.00 for my first year.


----------



## Arkymedic (Apr 4, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> You may want to do a search for "HPSO", as this has been discussed a couple of other times.
> 
> Here is a link to the most recent thread.
> 
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=6942


 
Thank you.  I did a search but nothing popped so thanks I appreciate it B)


----------



## paramedix (Apr 4, 2008)

Most of our medics are insured. All our part time staff members have to be insured through the agency they work for. I am also insured through the agency and would recommend it for any EMT.

It is nice to have. There are a few options and basically all of them covers you for up to 3 million ZAR... approx USD 375,000


----------



## ErinCooley (Apr 4, 2008)

ErinCooley said:


> I just bought HPSO.. it was $29.00 for my first year.



I lied and it wont let me edit it.  For a student, its $29.00.  Apparently I didnt sign up right and its really $72.00 for a year.  I will GLADLY pay $6.00 a month to be covered!!!


----------



## MMiz (Apr 4, 2008)

Even though this has been discussed to death, I think that every EMT needs to be covered, and HPSO has always been a pleasure to work with.

While you can do it all online in a few minutes, they have always been quick to answer the phone and provide competent answers when I had tough questions.  Thankfully I've found that they'd cover me in almost all situations, even when I wasn't working as an EMT.  Mine was $100 a year, and I'd gladly pay that for the comfort it provides me.


----------



## Arkymedic (Apr 4, 2008)

MMiz said:


> Even though this has been discussed to death, I think that every EMT needs to be covered, and HPSO has always been a pleasure to work with.
> 
> While you can do it all online in a few minutes, they have always been quick to answer the phone and provide competent answers when I had tough questions. Thankfully I've found that they'd cover me in almost all situations, even when I wasn't working as an EMT. Mine was $100 a year, and I'd gladly pay that for the comfort it provides me.


 
Thanks to you all for your input on this.


----------



## medicdan (Apr 4, 2008)

Have any members here had to file a claim with any of these companies? 
I am covered by HPSO, and have had pleasant expierences with them, but nothing beyond signing up for coverage.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 5, 2008)

emt-student said:


> Have any members here had to file a claim with any of these companies?
> I am covered by HPSO, and have had pleasant expierences with them, but nothing beyond signing up for coverage.



Same here...


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 10, 2008)

*EMT malpractice insurance*

Does anyone here hold malpractice insurance for themselves (not the company's insurance)?  If so, why?  If not, why not?


----------



## mdtaylor (Jul 10, 2008)

Absolutely.

While the company insurance may cover you, you are still responsible for your actions. Especially if the opposing counsel goes down the path of whether or not you remained within your scope of practice. In which case your company insurance may not cover you, or limit coverage. Your personal insurance will be a nice supplement if it is needed.

Your company insurance may not cover you if you are off duty or outside of your territory. And I would not rely on Good Samaritan laws to protect me.

And, for $50/year it is most reasonable.


----------



## Jon (Jul 10, 2008)

You know... we've had this discussion before  - Actually... I just did a search

This is thread #8334 on EMTLife.. we first talked about it in thread 61. There are 8 threads with this subject already - For laughs... I'm going to merge all the topics. It is kinda cool to be posting in an "old" thread.

BTW - I still carry insurance, I'm renewing next month and adding insurance as an instructor.

Jon


----------



## matthewspear (Feb 25, 2013)

MMiz said:


> - *First Aid Expense* - They pay for the supplies if I render first aid to someone /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been able to use this service? Just wondering. Seems very helpful.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Feb 25, 2013)

if you are a poor basic like me....then i'm not sure its worth it. if someone sued me I would just declare bankruptcy. i don't have any assets anyways. the most expensive thing I own is my laptop, people can't sue for that anyways.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Feb 25, 2013)

Has anyone actually had to use their malpractice insurance? If so are you willing to share about how well it worked or if you have any advice on insurance?


----------



## DeepFreeze (May 1, 2013)

azemtb255 said:


> Has anyone actually had to use their malpractice insurance? If so are you willing to share about how well it worked or if you have any advice on insurance?



This might be worth revisiting, maybe make it a sticky thread?


----------



## akflightmedic (May 1, 2013)

Another Save! What is the record on resurrections by the way?


----------



## Ally (Aug 21, 2014)

I just looked up a quote - Maine, recent grad, part time employment at basic level is $82


----------



## Bullets (Aug 22, 2014)

Just started Medic school so i had to get it anyway, but ive been doing more private events and Tough Mudder stuff so i feel better having my own coverage. NJ EMT cost $112 a year. A pittance for what it covers


----------



## gnosis (Aug 24, 2014)

On the topic of insurance, would anyone happen to know a good company for malpractice insurance in Canada? Most of the information I can find is only for the USA. So to answer the question: no I don't, but I'm working on it


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 29, 2015)

I just applied for insurance through HPSO. This is a great thread! $118 in Az. Worth every penny!


----------



## Medic186 (Jul 19, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what you get when you purchase a policy through HPSO? I just want to know what I am getting before giving my money away. Do they send you a wallet card or a certificate or anything with your name on it verifying you have a policy? A picture of what you receive from them would be nice if anyone would be willing to share that with the rest of us!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 19, 2015)

Medic186 said:


> Can anyone tell me what you get when you purchase a policy through HPSO? I just want to know what I am getting before giving my money away. Do they send you a wallet card or a certificate or anything with your name on it verifying you have a policy? A picture of what you receive from them would be nice if anyone would be willing to share that with the rest of us!




You get a certificate of insurance. On that certificate, it lists all the coverage.

Sorry it's kind of blurry, but you get the gist.

I deleted the picture for privacy purposes.


----------



## Medic186 (Jul 19, 2015)

That's okay, I really appreciate it. That's exactly what I was looking for!


----------

